# Corsair H40 Lohnenswert?



## Henry1694 (6. April 2012)

Hallo

Lohnt sich für mein i5-2500k 4,5 GhZ ein Corsair H40


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. April 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## Henry1694 (6. April 2012)

Ich weiß trotzdem nicht ob der H40 jetzt gut ist oder schlecht ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2012)

Ich würde lieber auf Luft setzen wenn es dabei leise bleiben soll, oder eine richtige Wasserkühlung aufbauen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. April 2012)

Aber in dem Thread kannst du danach fragen du brauchst nicht extra einen neuen auf machen, sobald den Thread ein Mod sieht wird er eh geschlossen


----------



## Klutten (6. April 2012)

Henry1694 schrieb:


> Ich weiß trotzdem nicht ob der H40 jetzt gut ist oder schlecht ^^


 
Man beachte folgendes sehr weises Zitat... 



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Aber in dem Thread kannst du danach fragen du brauchst nicht extra einen neuen auf machen, sobald den Thread ein Mod sieht wird er eh geschlossen


----------

